# A scab that never goes away



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Kiya has had this scab on her underside since I basically picked her up from the breeder when she was 9 weeks old. It would fade away, almost looking like it is finally healing up then all of a sudden come back.. is this something I should be worried about? I have been putting coconut oil on it, hoping that will help - and it seems like it does but it just keeps coming back. 

I will post pictures on my next post (they are on my cell phone)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry if its not that clear of a picture


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

And here is another picture of it


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

has a vet seen this?

what do you mean fades.....do you mean it keeps getting smaller and then gets bigger again?

does she bother it? lick the scab off?


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Well one day there is no scab, like a normal wound when the scab falls off and looks like its going through that healing process then it comes back to the pictures above. When I brought her in for her second shots, the vet did see it but said nothing about it.. I was planning to make a vet appointment but I was hoping to get some insight from anyone who might know what it could be.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

unfortunately, no.

what concerns me is she's had it for so long. that tells me either she is worrying it so it never gets a chance to heal or it's something bacterial or fungal that needs to be scraped by a vet and sent out to see what it is.

i don't know that coconut oil is what i would use and i'd post this over in holistics to see what liz advises.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would peel the scab off yourself, and clean well with a good antiseptic cleaner like betadine or chlorohexadine 3 times daily. Keep the scab from forming too thick because it slows healing time. Overall it doesn't look like any thing concerning to me, just something that she might bother at herself.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Strange to have it for so long. Does she ever have any irritation under her front legs - like her arm pits? Does it ever bleed or have discharge?


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

She has no other irritations, and it never bleeds or discharges


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

One of my dogs has an autoimmune disease called nodular panniculitis. He had a constant scab like you describe until we got the medication balanced correctly. 

It's not common, probably not what Kiya has, but just something you might mention to the vet. If she had nodular panniculitis, you'd see other things like lethargy and lack of appetite.




BrittanyM said:


> Kiya has had this scab on her underside... It would fade away, almost looking like it is finally healing up then all of a sudden come back..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BrittanyM said:


> She has no other irritations, and it never bleeds or discharges


i think she's bothering it. that makes the most sense, given there is no other reason for it to still be there.

i'd still have the vet look at it. and actually make a comment on it. which he should have done when he saw it the first time.


----------

